# Eek! Daylight Savings Time is coming! No, stop!



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't believe DST is starting _this_ weekend!  Once upon a time it didn't start until the end of April!

I know there are people who like the extra hour of daylight in the evening, but I'm a morning person. I like to look out the kitchen window as I'm starting my day and see something besides darkness! And since this is the rainy season, there's not much fun going outside to do stuff in the evening, anyway. Sure, once the sun is rising at 5 am and setting at 9 pm or whatever, DST is fine, but _not yet!_

What's the old saying about how you can't make the blanket any longer by cutting two feet off the top and sewing it onto the bottom? That's how I feel about early DST. 

How do you feel about DST starting so early? Love it? Hate it? Don't care?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

see, the funny thing for me is that (except on saturdays), it is ALWAYS light when I go into work, and ALWAYS dark when I get home, so DST does absolutely nothing for me.  i did like the one year when I was in Scotland the weekend they went back to Standard Time and got an extra hour sleep then got another extra hour the next weekend when we changed our clocks in the US.....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm totally with you!!!! I get up at 5:30 and go to the gym, and going (and coming back) in the dark just makes me even more tired than I already feel!!!!! And the extra light in the evening is just useless to me at this point - my bosses just take it as one more reason to stay even later in the office, and it keeps me from going to bed early, which in turns makes it even harder to get up in the dark the next morning. You see how this is going  

Plus, it makes me feel like I get one less hour of sleep, just ugh!

End of April was fine by me too, as it's light much longer and earlier by then anyway. Oh well...


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Another morning person here who hates DST.  Give me light in the a.m.  I'm perfectly okay with it being dark in the evening.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

As a resident of Arizona, I am glad that we do not use DST. I remember when we tried it for a year or two when I was in high school. I thought then that, if we had to change the clocks in the summer, it would be better to have more hours of cool morning light before school or work and fewer hot daylight hours after returning home.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a fan.  I prefer not to ever lose an hour of sleep.  Ever.  I am also not a summer person.  I like fall and winter.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I much prefer it to be light in the morning. I hate leaving the house when it's still pitch-black. At least when it's light out, it makes me more cheerful to start the day.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd just as soon do away with DST also. Never saw the point.

Mike


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Here in Victoria, Australia, we have another month of Daylight Saving which is one month too long. I like DST but six months is too long. The early mornings are very cold now that it is autumn and we have to endure these cold mornings for another month until DST ends on April 1st. I would be happy with four months of DST (November 1 to March 1).  JB


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, I'd be happy with only 4 months of DST. Instead, we get only about 4 months of standard time!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the idea of g etting out of school at six with light still out. Makes Las Vegas freeway driving less scary in my fit. People do not often see my little car, it is worse at night. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Ann Herrick said:


> Yes, I'd be happy with only 4 months of DST. Instead, we get only about 4 months of standard time!


I think that is we are headed, actually. They have gradually stretched it out - probably think we won't notice! JB


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I like the idea of g etting out of school at six with light still out. Makes Las Vegas freeway driving less scary in my fit. People do not often see my little car, it is worse at night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


I must admit, since I can write at home I don't have to deal with driving home in the dark any more.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> Yes, I'd be happy with only 4 months of DST. Instead, we get only about 4 months of standard time!


I absolutely hate DST and would be happy to do away with it.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Ugh, DST. I hate losing an hour of sleep. It's nice coming home when it's light, but I like my mornings (at least when I'm sleeping) not to be too light. I just don't see the point of it too much, I suppose, anymore.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who likes waking up early in the morning before the sun? It somehow makes me feel better, knowing I was up out of bed before the sun.  Makes me feel like I'm awake before the rest of the world, too, and for some reason that energizes me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann Herrick said:


> I can't believe DST is starting _this_ weekend!












I freaking LOVE DST! As one of the night blind, this is almost magical...I get to stay out late with the big kids again! If I had my way, we'd stay on DST year round...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not gonna get used to DST for a while... It starts Sunday, so we move up an hour, but I'm flying to San Francisco for a week, so I'm moving back 2 hours, then I'm coming home coming back up 2 hours... almost enough to give me a headache thinking about it.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Doing the happy dance with Thumper!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I freaking LOVE DST! As one of the night blind, this is almost magical...I get to stay out late with the big kids again! If I had my way, we'd stay on DST year round...





Thumper said:


> I so agree. Love that evening light.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, it could be worse, there is always the GMT option.  Nobody uses local time.  Of course, that would mean I start work at odd times, adjusted for the West coast, something like:

Work Start: 2012-03-09 4:00 PM
Work End: 2012-03-10 12:00 AM
Go to Bed: 2012-03-10 06:00 AM
Wake Up: 2012-03-10 2:00 PM

It would still be the morning to evening shift.


DST never irked me much, I kind of like having light to 10:00 PM Pacific Time.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

*Can't wait!!! I need light - I'm photosynthetic!*

The puppies will sleep an extra hour (they get up at the crack of dawn) and I can fiddle around in the garden or run in the evenings.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I'm not gonna get used to DST for a while... It starts Sunday, so we move up an hour, but I'm flying to San Francisco for a week, so I'm moving back 2 hours, then I'm coming home coming back up 2 hours... almost enough to give me a headache thinking about it.


twin, you're confusing me..... say hi to gran for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I freaking LOVE DST! As one of the night blind, this is almost magical...I get to stay out late with the big kids again! If I had my way, we'd stay on DST year round...


I have issues too when it gets dark with vision. Its sometimes even worse, when it goes from light to dark. Hate that time driving. So the extra hour gets me more time to get stuff done when I have to drive.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

The only part about DST I really hate is changing the clocks, and most of mine do it automatically now anyway.

But to be quite honest, the whole thing is kinda arbitrary anyway. If I want to be nine hours ahead of everyone else and claim that's it's 12:24 AM EST as of the writing of this post when the rest of the world says its 3:24 PM EST, I have just as much reason to say I'm right as everyone else.

Same goes for days, months, years, everything, really.


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate DST--and I'm not a morning person at all.

I was in Arizona (in the Army) one year during the time change. Man, that was great. Nothing changed!


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

I hate it. I react to the change as though I have the worse case of jetlag ever. On top of that, some of my clients are in areas that don't change and I have to deal with a different timezone for half the year.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> *Can't wait!!! I need light - I'm photosynthetic!*
> 
> The puppies will sleep an extra hour (they get up at the crack of dawn) and I can fiddle around in the garden or run in the evenings.


Hooray for the puppy sleeping later! Oliver is up as soon as it begins to lighten up outside and then wants everyone to go to bed when the sun sets. Plus I love the extra evening sunlight on my back porch. Let's me know winter is almost over. Yea sunshine!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a night pwl so I really don't like getting up an hour earlier......somehow I don't think I will make it to 8 am church service this week.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE DST!!!  I wish we'd just stay on it year round like AZ.  I work 12 hour shifts so it really sucks going into work when it's dark and getting off work when it's dark.  Bring on the daylight!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Buttercup, Arizona stays on Mountain Standard Time all year and does not use Daylight Savings Time to be on Mountain Daylight Time. However, due to our latitude, the day length here does not change as much between summer and winter as it does for locations closer to the poles. It does change enough that for a few weeks in the winter it is dark when I drive to and from work.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

My 14 month old is my alarm clock and she doesn't care what the clock says; she'll wake up some time after the sun.  

My 4.5 year old is like a teenager in the morning and it's a struggle getting her out of  bed for preschool. I don't look forward to next week with her.

I am not sure I'll really "lose" an hour of sleep considering I wake up when my youngest does and she will likely sleep the same number of hours that she usually does regardless of DST starting.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention that we in my family don't leave in the morning until 8:30am so even with DST we don't have the issue of it being dark when we head out for work/school.  I do like the idea of some daylight around dinner time so my kids can run around outside for a bit while I am finishing up dinner.

I love Summer in New England and can't wait for it.  The start of DST is like a segway to Summer so I'll take it.  If I were still leaving home at 6:30am to arrive at an office by 9am, like I did years ago, I'd almost definitely feel differently.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My cats wake me up when the sun comes up, so this will be a good thing for me.  I don't understand why we still bother changing the clocks at all.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ugh.  I will have jet lag too.  And be even more exhausted from even more lack of sleep than I am right now.  But my mood will be lighter and those horrible dark when I leave work days are gone for another year.  And Spring is almost here!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate the change to DST... I have dogs - and they don't know the time so they wake me up at the same time every day and they want their dinner the same time every day..  And it takes me a good week to make the adjustment since I have to start work at 7AM.  Hate it..  To all those that like extra daylight  - that would happen anyway.. we just have longer days in the spring/summer.  Did I say I hate DST


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate DST.  Hate it, hate it, hate it.  That is all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love DST.  

The past few weeks, my cat has been waking me too early.  I try to ignore her, because if I get up and feed her early, she expects to be fed again when I get up at 7:30.

My work hours are 9:30-5:30, so I leave for work at 8:45 when it's light anyway.  Once stardard time starts in the fall, I come out of work in the dark and hate that.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't mind DST - but I HATE the change-over.  Why can't we just go half an hour and leave it alone


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't care one way or the other which way it goes, I'd just like the clock to stay put. Daylight doesn't have any impact on me, as far as I'm concerned that's why we invented lights, but screwing around with my hours does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*shrug*

All it means to me is that I have to figure out how to change the time on hubby's digital watch again.    And Harvey has to change the time on KindleBoards' servers.

Betsy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

DST makes me tired. ((yawns))


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And I am still missing my hour of sleep!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

And here I sit trying to figure out how I'm going to fall asleep by 8PM so I can get up at 4AM to start this all over again tomorrow!  Sleeping pill


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh, I hate it so much. It's not a big deal for me, but I have to do it to kids.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Processor: did any of you do your reading this weekend? 
Me: we lost an  hour something had to give

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------

